# Business cards



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I bumped into the Wasatch Mountain Club on a recent hike and had three offers from people wanting to rent them with a person to care for them on extended trips.

It's just a hobby for me, so I had to decline. If you are in the business and would like me to give your business cards out when I meet people, send me a message and I'll send you an address so that you can mail me half a dozen cards with some idea where you pack, such as Wind Rivers, or Uintas, etc.

When I told them they could rent goats, they generally did not want the responsibility of caring for someone else's animals and wanted someone along to do that.

I will be joining their group and initially sponsoring an easy walk with goats for other cripples like me. This is their website.

http://www.wasatchmountainclub.org/admin/menu.php?

The response to the goats was enthusiastic so you may get some mileage by advertising there directly.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats exciting to hear people are becoming interested in Goatpacking just by bumping into you on the trail. You must have some very nice animals.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We've been hiking weekends with the club and do get many compliments on their behavior around dogs. They have been learning to ignore the curious ones and to stand and face the aggressive ones. Some of the people love to hold a lead on the little ones, even though it is not required.

The experience in crowded conditions is good for them, I think, in helping them to sort out real danger from nuisance.

I talk to them while being annoyed "Keep walking, just a dog" and use "Stand" if they are next to me, or the boatswains whistle to gather them around me when I want them to protect each other.

Goats are so lovable by themselves, it's just a matter of getting them not to run when intimidated by a dog. Facing an aggressive dog will usually keep it at a distance. The little ones are getting the hang of it, and the last aggressive dog we met had three of the four goats facing it.

Diego (who's been in three or four other herds) has the bad habit of wanting to go back to the parking lot if we stop. SO I show them how we out psych him by leaving immediately, or by eating. It does show the need for tying them at night if they are not well bonded to you, such as in a rental situation. 

The little ones sleep right next to me at night, which is a different kind of nuisance, but I am hoping to solve it with a hammock.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The hammock story reminds me of camping with one of my goats who was new to the whole thing, back when I used a hammock. He spent the night going back and forth under me. Felt like a boat in a storm, so we nicknamed him the great white whale, since he was a big saanen.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We did our first 10 mile hike, and we did it in a snowstorm.

Five miles up with a 1000 ft gain then five miles back. Diego carried 40 pounds for four miles up and Mikey carried it the last mile up and all the way back. 

Larry and Moe came along for the fun.

We waited for the rain to turn to snow before we started and took six hours.

These goats may turn me into a hiker yet. My 12 year old daughter did it on cross country skis.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

As we run into people on our hikes they tell us they have seen us on the web, so I started looking:

http://www.travbuddy.com/travel-blogs/6 ... y-Skiing-1

The woman has the details all wrong, but pictures of the goats. She calls the larger goats Nubians, but they are Apline, and Alpine/Ober mix. The small ones are alpine Lamanch mixes.

She says my car is a Ford, it's a Plymouth, and she calls Diego "Roscoe".










2 - adult goats $0
4 - homemade goat leads $4
2 - purple school packs from Shopco $10 ea.
1 - Hat $20
1 - Northwestern pack frame $50
2 - baby goats $80.

Watching your goat stand against a dog - priceless.


----------

